# Zděný KS



## Enquiring Mind

Mám další hlavolam to tease the brains of the Czech forum. Tušíte, prosím, někdo z Vás, co by asi mohlo znamenat "zuděný KS"?

Context: it's a description of the construction of a flammable materials store (sklad hořlavin), and the wall construction is described as "zuděný KS na tu. 0,30 m".   So it's 0.3m thick what?

I've drawn a blank with "zuděný"(podle kontextu zřejmě nejde o slovenský losos ), and my internet searches for "KS" have come to nothing. Může to být překlep?

Any help or suggestions gratefully received!


----------



## Garin

Could be a typo? "Zděný" would mean "built of bricks" which would make sense in case of walls construction.


----------



## Garin

And here is an article about "KS zdivo" (KS brickwork). Would that make sense in the context?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Word Reference Forum has turned up trumps again!

Thank you very much Garin  for being so brainy! I'm sure that's the right answer. The blocks in the website picture are called "breeze blocks" in English.

Now I come to think of it, it's definitely a typo, because "u" is next to "z" on the Czech keyboard (though not on the English keyboard).

Díky moc! You've saved my bacon! (Another English phrase for you all to look up!)


----------



## Garin

Enquiring Mind said:


> You've saved my bacon!



A polite way to say: You've saved my... erm... donkey, right?


----------

